# possibly carrying eggs---need input



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like it to me, especially the first pic.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

should I put her in a different tank--never done this before? Here is another pic


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Depends on what you are looking for. If you want to save the most fry then try to get her in her own tank or wait til third week then catch and strip her. I let nature take it's course partly because I am not sure what I will do with too many fry and also to try and catch one amongst many in the crazy rock work seems almost impossible and the stress it would of caused seemed pointless to me.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah....I would like to try it once...just to see...so once she has fry, I need to separate her from fry?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You should let her recoup with a few good meals first because she will be in a very weekened state after going 5 weeks without eating. She may be picked on as the newbie when returned to the main tank.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah----I will be sure to rearrange the stuff! Thanks for your input Dale!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a mouthfull to me also.Dales advice is money.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I am trying to get prepared for the fry---any recommendations for food? Or anything special I may need? I did order a hang on breeding tank..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When I had my tang. africans the babies hid so well I often never knew they were there until large enough to venture out.Powdered dry food is a good thing ,but if they are loose in tank then they will get what is left over from big fish feeding.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I am going to separate them til they are big enough---Does petsmart/petco have powdered food? What about frozen brine or veggies?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Frozen baby brine is best then,and yes petsmart has that.Look for HBH baby bites.That is a dry powder food that is very good.If you can't find baby food crumble flakes between your fingers till it is very fine.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Also keep a sheet of algae wrapped to a rock for them to munch on, the lower the water level the easier it is for them to find food.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Something like a seaweed sheet? Or do they make algae sheets?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Seaweed will work fine, remember with baby foods to check protein levels wouldn't want them to get bloat!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds good---I will make sure protein is low....


----------

